# Insulation around fiberglass shower?



## pburgh19 (Nov 23, 2015)

What's the preferred method of insulating around a fiberglass shower in a basement? I've got less than 2' above the top lip of my of my shower stall, see below:










The wall to the right is lined with Foamular 250. I was thinking of doing R13 faced batts around the entire shower framing (not just the exposed 2'), but wanted to check here and ask if that was a good idea. I plan on finishing off the space with 1/2 green board, no additional vapor barrier. 

Thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Is the drop in on an exterior wall?

Which side?


----------



## pburgh19 (Nov 23, 2015)

Windows on Wash said:


> Is the drop in on an exterior wall?
> 
> Which side?


In the photo, the right side is on an exterior wall. That wall has 2" Foamular 250 + 1" of air space + framed wall. 

For the sake of completeness... directly behind the shower is about 4' of open air before reaching another foamed wall (this is where the effluent pump is located). The left side is 5' feet of open air before reaching another foamed wall.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

I would leave it air space. Just make sure the wall is tight. The air space will allow the energy to warm the wall and keep it from getting close to dew point. 

R-10 of foam is great at that point.


----------



## pburgh19 (Nov 23, 2015)

Ok, so just skip fiberglass and put green board up? That sure makes it easy.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

That's what I would do. No issues with cold surface foam boards then.


----------

